# Fuel guage problems?



## chett (Jul 4, 2004)

the other day i had half a tank of gas. the next time i started the car the guage said fun. i thought this was odd so i went and filled it up, sure enough it was only half full. so my gauge reads full all the time and i don't know what to check or where to look. i asked a guy at the dealership and he said t check where it goes in the tank cause some times they get corroded. so i looked. i think he is confuse cause the whole thing i plastic. i looked in a manual i bought printed by chiltonand it says nothing. (biggest waste of time manual i have ever seen. does any one else make one?) so any ideas? help?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes it could be the wiring, however I dont think its a very common problem.

Drive until you have about a tenth of a tank left, open up the tank and check the status of the little floater thing. I suggest you go grab a walbro and install it while your there if you feel like switching out your fuel pump for a new one! Its not a bad idea.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Murph said:


> Yes it could be the wiring, however I dont think its a very common problem.
> 
> Drive until you have about a tenth of a tank left, open up the tank and check the status of the little floater thing. I suggest you go grab a walbro and install it while your there if you feel like switching out your fuel pump for a new one! Its not a bad idea.


Every 240 I have ever seen has a faulty fuel gauge. Mine moves from full to empty constantly. My friends doesn't move till he has half a tank, then drops to half and works from there. My other friend's just stays around half all the time, but will move occasionally to full, then back to half. none of us have figured out why, nor do we car. Just know how many miles you can get on a tank, and fill it when you get there.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Every 240 I have ever seen has a faulty fuel gauge. Mine moves from full to empty constantly. My friends doesn't move till he has half a tank, then drops to half and works from there. My other friend's just stays around half all the time, but will move occasionally to full, then back to half. none of us have figured out why, nor do we car. Just know how many miles you can get on a tank, and fill it when you get there.


I meant not exactly common as being specifically a wiring issue. :thumbup:


----------

